# I am going CRAAAZZZZY!



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

The past week has been VERY DIFFICULT!!!! You see, I have been hunting with my bow for the past 5 seasons. I have tagged 4 bucks, 2 cows and 1 spike elk during that time. My summers have been filled with hanging tree stands, swapping memory cards on trail cameras, and scouting most weekends. 

BUT THIS YEAR my wife is due with our 3rd little boy in 5 days. So I decided to put in for the general rifle hunt instead of the archery. I figured that with a Sep 2nd due date I would not be able to hunt the first 2 weeks of archery in case she went into labor. AFTER the baby is born I probably wont be able to go more than a day or two because I will need/want to be here helping. So I figured by the end of October I could take a 5 day weekend and hunt it hard.

I was okay with the decision to PASS on the archery deer hunt all summer. UNTIL I start seeing all these nice bucks posted on this forum! Now I am just losing my mind thinking about a big buck up on the mountain right now violently scraping his velvet into an aspen sapling.

Took my wife and 2 little boys for a drive today out on the Manti unit and drove right into a herd of elk. MY ONLY HOPE with my bow this year is filling a hunters choice elk tag in the 3 or maybe 4 days I will have available to hunt. 

Until then my wife needs to have this baby so that I can have more days to hunt. I thought taking her on the drive today on the bumpy dirt roads would help induce labor but alas we are still waiting.

Anyway, congrats to all of you who have tagged with a bow, its a tough thing to do, I love the pics and stories, they keep me going!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats on the baby arriving soon! That is a much more momentous occasion than hunting! You will look back in a few years and will have totally forgotten about the missed hunt, but will remember the delivery forever!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

LOL!!! Forget about hunting this year, it will be here again next year. Just enjoy your new baby that is on the way and wait till next year!! Congrats!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Been there done that, we had our little man in early Oct 2010. It was tough to not go on the muzzleloader hunt but I am glad I have a little guy to come hunting with me in a few years. Congrats on the baby!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Utahmountianman, go over to the upland game section and read the posting by Road Runner. A couple of us have been having a discussion on hunting addiction. The post is *"Hi my name is road runner and I have a problem". *


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Come on just because someone is a little antsy to get out in the field or wishin he was there doesent mean its an addiction


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

I am definitely not addicted to hunting, but I am very passionate about it.

I have no problem passing on the hunt this year to be home with my expectant wife and soon to be newborn son. I just am starting to miss the bow hunt thats all.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Man oh man... i will tell you it would be tough... I am in fact addicted... i think LOL i still have some growing up to do! i think i need to go elk hunting today!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

DUDE, next time you need to plan a little better! kids are suppose to be born from May 1-July 20! same thing with weddings and all that good stuff, that way you are all ready to go during hunting season


----------



## Farsider322 (Sep 30, 2008)

""BUT THIS YEAR my wife is due with our 3rd little boy in 5 days.""


Im just amazed that your wife has had three babies in 5 days. :lol:


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Farsider322 said:


> ""BUT THIS YEAR my wife is due with our 3rd little boy in 5 days.""
> 
> Im just amazed that your wife has had three babies in 5 days. :lol:


That would be impressive. I guess I should have said "My wife is due to give birth in 5 days to our third little boy".

Haha.

We are thinking of the names Archer or Hunter or Tag.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't know you were a Paterfamilias. Congrats on the upcoming!


----------

